# Composers' Favorites of their Own



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I apologize in advance if there is a thread about this subject already. Just like the title says, composers' favorites from their own work. Maybe you could add some anecdotes about what they said about said works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata. He was so satisfied with it. He said that finally he had learned to compose for piano.

Similarly, Mahler considered his Eighth Symphony in similar terms-finally he had learned to write for the orchestra.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*

_" ... it is rare for me to write anything with such love and enthralment ... I can honestly say that never in my life have I been so pleased with myself, so proud, or felt so fortunate to have created something as good as this." _

http://en.tchaikovsky-research.net/pages/Symphony_No._6#Composition


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Respighi allegedly said or wrote that his _Concerto in Modo Misolidio_ was the best thing he ever composed. While it does have many excellent moments, IMHO it is sadly in need of severe pruning and would then be a very fine piece.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

The only example that comes to mind is Rachmaninov, who at different times and in conversation with different friends, nominated his 'The Bells' and his B-Minor Prelude as his favourite works. I can see how both might be true. The Bells is a massive and impressive undertaking, something to think of as a great achievement, whilst the prelude is much more personal and internalised.
YouTube has a clip of Lisitsa playing the B Minor prelude at: 



Her style may be a matter for debate, but she really does draw out the fascinating complexity of this piece, so much more than a simple prelude.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Apparently Chopin thought his Etude no. 3 opus no.10 has the most beautiful melody he'd ever written. Guess I'll have to check it out later today.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Beethoven wrote that his favorite piano sonatas were #23,25,29.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler's favorite symphony was the Eighth.

Beethoven's favorite piano sonata was the Hammerklavier.

Beethoven was Po'ed that listeners preferred the "Moonlight" Sonata to other piano sonatas that he knew were superior to it and I agree.


----------

